# mysql replace für mehrere werte



## vexx (19. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen ich brauche mal hilfe, ich ersetzt beim aufrufen der selectabfrage über replace einen wert, ja jedesmal beim aufrufen. Mein problem ist das ich eigentlich in dem selben feld mehrere werte ersetzen muss als suche nach a ersetze mit b suche nach c ersetze mit d usw. Die Hilfe auf der myswl seite hilfe mir nicht weiter hoffe ihr könnt das.


----------



## ratze79 (19. November 2008)

Hallo du kannst, zuminstes bei MS-SQL, das replace schachteln
z. B.


```
select replace(replace(Ausdruck,'A','B'),'C','D')
```

Gruß Ratze


----------



## vexx (19. November 2008)

klappt leider nicht oder ich bin zu blöd dafür,


```
SELECT REPLACE((replace (satz, '***verkaufspreis***', '99,99 €'),'***produkt***', 'badehaus') FROM newauktion_spiel.chat
```

SATZ ist in diesem falle meine spalte die tabelle heißt chat.


----------



## vop (19. November 2008)

In deinem Code-Beispiel ist eine öffnende Klammer zuviel.


----------



## Biber2 (19. November 2008)

vop hat gesagt.:


> In deinem Code-Beispiel ist eine öffnende Klammer zuviel.



Moin, vop,
[OT]
Deine Angabe war anscheinend zu vage, um innerhalb eines Tages verstanden zu werden.
Du hättest schreiben sollen:
"....ist die zweite der drei öffnenden Klammern zuviel".

Oder der Fragesteller chattet gerade woanders...
[/OT]
Grüße
Biber


----------

